
Should All Children Learn to Code by the End of High School? - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/should-all-children-learn-to-code-by-the-end-of-high-school-11582513441
======
jimbob45
It seems plainly clear to me now that these initiatives to get more women in
code and more children in code were just poorly-concealed attempts to flood
the programmer market with bodies to drive wages down.

Should kids learn to code? Sure, but that already happens. Kids should have
some experience with _every_ career field and programming is already well-
represented in many schools.

